# Greene County / N-ext products and plans



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I am not sure if it exists because I couldn't find it. Other than the individual PDF for each product do we have a tlf listing of the various products and their application rates and timings?

I am trying to plan and put things in a simple schedule or chart of sorts. Call it a reference.

Currently I have RGS and humic 12. I plan to also order some air8 and d-thatch. Currently holding off on the other products unless otherwise recommended.

From what I have gathered:
RGS - apply any time of year, 3-6 Oz/M. Best in spring and fall to reduce plant stress.

Air8 - again, no limitations on when to apply, but 2x per year is adequate. 6 oz/M and a 7:1 mix ratio.

Humic 12 - any time of year, 3-9 oz/M rate, 2-3 applications per year.

D-thatch - best in the late spring when the weather is warmer, think 80's. Early summer, June/July is good. 6-9 oz/M At 3 week intervals.

Beyond those, I have considered the 0-0-2 and 7-0-0, but for now I am holding off.

In the above, is there any recommendations for when and how to apply? They seem pretty wide open so it is more of a when you have time sort of thing I guess, but wanted to see what others were doing, why and how, etc.

I am under the impression too that my regular treatments continue as normal? Anything to change?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

For rgs it's no more than 3oz/m when temps exceed 85 degrees.


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Here is my plan for the year. I'm still tweaking some stuff a bit as I learn, but it's close. I'm in MA, so rough timing is based on my rough weather. My oz listed are per 1k sf. My yard is 10k sf.

*Spring*
*Late April:*

RGS (6oz)

Air8 (6oz)

do not mix
*Early May:*

MicroGreen (6oz)

GreenEffect (8oz)

mix is ok
*Late May:*

Humic (6oz)(4+ weeks after Air8)

*Summer*
*Early June:*

RGS (3oz)
*Late June (right before summer stress):*

MicroGreen (6oz)

GreenEffect (4oz)
*July (when it's hot):*
D-thatch (6oz)
*Late August:*

Humic (6oz)

*Fall*
*Late Sept:*

Air8 (6oz) (4+ weeks after Humic)
*October:*

RGS (3oz)


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Budstl said:


> For rgs it's no more than 3oz/m when temps exceed 85 degrees.


Ok, good to know, but can still apply if desired. Good stuff.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

All Day NPK said:


> Here is my plan for the year. I'm still tweaking some stuff a bit as I learn, but it's close. I'm in MA, so rough timing is based on my rough weather. My oz listed are per 1k sf. My yard is 10k sf.
> 
> *Spring*
> *Late April:*
> ...


@All Day NPK do you still do or plan any regular fertilizer applications?


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks for posting this. I've updated my lawn plan for the limits. I replaced De-Thatch with powdered molasses (1/5 tsp / Gallon / M)


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

I do still have a regular NPK program too, was just showing my N-Ext products program.

I'm planning to do lower inputs on N this season, 1/2lb / M per application. 3 apps, maybe 4 if really needed.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I am curious and maybe I missed something, but is there a reason you are not mixing Air-8 and RGS?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Paul goes through a program exactly like you are asking for in this video:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VJVCfFv1b6A&t=618s


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

@All Day NPK

On the air8 app, how come it lists at 4 weeks after humic?


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

@Killsocket in this video they recommend you don't mix them.

@kolbasz I can't remember exactly where I got that from but Air8 and Humic12 are similar. I mean they're all similar but the thought was the acid in Air8 is there to break bonds and open up tiny space in the soil. 4 weeks later come in hot with the high % of humic acid in Humic12 and the carbon will fill in that space that was created. I think putting down Air8 and Humic12 at the same time is a bit more redundant and wasteful.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

All Day NPK said:


> @Killsocket in this video they recommend you don't mix them.
> 
> @kolbasz I can't remember exactly where I got that from but Air8 and Humic12 are similar. I mean they're all similar but the thought was the acid in Air8 is there to break bonds and open up tiny space in the soil. 4 weeks later come in hot with the high % of humic acid in Humic12 and the carbon will fill in that space that was created. I think putting down Air8 and Humic12 at the same time is a bit more redundant and wasteful.


Ah, that makes good sense when you put it like that.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

All Day NPK said:


> @Killsocket in this video they recommend you don't mix them.
> 
> @kolbasz I can't remember exactly where I got that from but Air8 and Humic12 are similar. I mean they're all similar but the thought was the acid in Air8 is there to break bonds and open up tiny space in the soil. 4 weeks later come in hot with the high % of humic acid in Humic12 and the carbon will fill in that space that was created. I think putting down Air8 and Humic12 at the same time is a bit more redundant and wasteful.


Oooh thanks. Lots to learn. I have kinda been going by what LCN has said about this stuff last year and how you could mix them (even had formulas listed in his publications). I will have to reference this video and adjust.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

They have PDF instructions on their packages here.


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Killsocket said:


> All Day NPK said:
> 
> 
> > @Killsocket in this video they recommend you don't mix them.
> ...


Sorry, I need to clarify!

You can mix these if you put them in a tank of water, such as a hand can pump sprayer (not likely very effective since it will only be a gallon or two) or a backpack sprayer (more likely effective to use because it could be closer to 4 gallons). So, fill your tank up half way and then mix in whatever combo of stuff you want. That's ok, because the difference in pH won't matter because the water will dilute it.

But, if you are using a hose-end spray such as Ortho or Chameleon, you are filling the small tank with just concentrate, and some of these you cannot mix in concentrate form, because the different pH's will create muck and it will gunk up your nozzle and container.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

This gets missed because it isn't on the label, but the recommended DIY instructions are spoonfeeding 3oz per month of each product using two apps. First app is rgs + air8, second is humic12 + microgreene. This is the biostimulant package though so D-thatch isn't in there, I'm not sure how that would be worked in.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> This gets missed because it isn't on the label, but the recommended DIY instructions are spoonfeeding 3oz per month of each product using two apps. First app is rgs + air8, second is humic12 + microgreene. This is the biostimulant package though so D-thatch isn't in there, I'm not sure how that would be worked in.


D-thatch would be on its own likely, once it gets warmer. 80's.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

All Day NPK said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > All Day NPK said:
> ...


Thanks for the clarification! I haven't had a chance to view the video. I am a backpack sprayer guy with almost zero interest in hose end spraying. Good info nonetheless. You never know!


----------

